# Oliver 1650 diesel



## DCfarms18 (May 15, 2019)

I purchase an oliver 1650 diesel tractor and when i bought it it did not run. its not in bad shape but had been sitting for along time. the diesel fuel in it was black sludge. i cleaned out fuel lines and fuel primer pump. installed new fuel filters. i primed system and got fuel to injection pump. well long story short the injection pump was locked up and junk. we bought a reman from aks in ohio. my question is i have to get the engine in time. can someone assist me in some advice i am a diesel mechanic but i dont have alot of experience in the older engines. specially the oliver engine. i was told there is a plate on it to remove to see the flywheel. and put it on tdc. but the book states 4 degrees before tdc. need some advice please. and should i remove and check injectors. or replace them. tractor sat for 8 years. thanks in advance.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You want the repair manual. One is available here, and there are others: https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/OLS1650_11498.htm

You have a Waukesha 4.6L 6-cyl diesel which is pretty rare anymore. So the manual will be needed.


----------



## DCfarms18 (May 15, 2019)

i have a manual for this tractor. mine does have the waukesha diesel. i got the pump installed last night. i tried to start it after putting in time. but the batteries ran down. i gotta get a charger and shoot some either to it to get the air out. but did have diesel smoke coming out of the exhaust just wasnt turning over fast enough.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Slow down Dragon, WHAT did u do about the injectors.??
A clogged/stuck injector will seize a pump in a NY minute..
What did u do about the timing.?? Do u have a CAV or RoosaMaster inj. pump??
CAV's have a dowel pin in the gear that mates to the master spline in the pump drive.. OR its a keyed shaft.. & the timing line is on the mounting flange ear..
IF its a roosamaster/Stanadyne Theres a dot on the end of the shaft & a dot INSIDE the pump.. U put the pump on dot to dot.. THEN figure out the timing from there..
cuz if u put it on 180* out, you'll never get the pump to start the engine or get the timing right..


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

& regardless of the pump mdl.. u always start it at FULL throttle..
Does this have the 3 pc filter on it.?? The cartridge is sandwiched between the bowl & the filter head.??? MAKE SURE u put the upper oring "IN" THE FILTER HEAD!!!
NOT "ON" the filter.. Good luck.


----------

